# Medical Care Transition - Medical Generalist vs Specialist



## TomMM

I have one last item to figure out, transition of healthcare, before I submit my visa paperwork and I am not sure how to proceed. I have a prescription for testosterone injections that I self-administer and I am trying to determine how to transition that to France. My thought was to make an appointment with a generalist via Doctolib and bring my medical records and let them direct me in the proper direction. I see plenty of available appointments available with doctors who are accepting new patients during the time I will be in Paris next. Is this a reasonable approach? Can a non-resident make an appointment via Doctolib?


----------



## nrlaurin

I don't think there are any residency requirements for seeing a doctor in France. I have been there as a tourist and have been able to get meds, etc. The only issue is payment, and the costs are so low compared to the US, it wasn't even a blip on my radar at the time.


----------



## Lydi

TomMM said:


> Can a non-resident make an appointment via Doctolib?


Yes, no problem.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There shouldn't be any problem making an appointment, but as far as the generalist vs. specialist decision, it kind of depends on your personal preference and what the local requirements are for your prescriptions. You'll ultimately need to designate a "medecin traitant" who will be your primary doctor who maintains your central medical records. This does not have to be a GP - and they usually recommend that you may want to consider making your "main" doctor (generalist or specialist) your traitant if they will accept the responsibility. But it's mostly the CPAM that requires the designation of a traitant - to receive the full reimbursement amounts from the state plan.

As far as transferring a specific prescription you'll need to find out whether your drug of choice is available in France and whether the prescription needs to come from a specialist (at least for the first scrip).


----------



## TomMM

I would like to follow up on this. I have spoken to a pharmacist in Paris and my specific prescription would need to come from a specialist. Would the medical portion of the OFII process help with transition of the prescription? Or should I just proceed with scheduling an appointment with a specialist?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Ideally, you would have your general doctor refer you to a specialist - but seeing as where you aren't yet in the French health care system, I don't think that will be necessary. Depending on what sort of specialist you're looking for, it can be a long wait for an appointment - and the specialist may want to run some tests before they'll write you a scrip. 

It might help things a bit if you start out with a generalist, who could at least get you started on whatever tests might be needed and if time is of the essence, may be able to arrange for an earlier appointment with the necessary specialist.


----------



## Crabtree

Basically you can make appointment with whoever you want You pay up front and if you are not in the French health system you foot the bill yourself or you can try and get your medical insurance to pay for it so you may want to speak to them first.Do not be surprised if a French Doctor wants to run their own tests and prescribe you something different .Can you bring some meds over to see you through till you can get to see a doctor?


----------

